# Clavier MacBook : Ulitisation CAPSLock



## gondawa (11 Août 2006)

Moi qu ivient de débarquer dans le monde mac, je me demande si c'est normal qu'en mettant la touche CAPS LOCK je ne sache pas tapper des chiffres.

En effet, sur pc cela permet d'utiliser les chiffres au dessus des lettres sans avoir a maintenir la touche MAJ.

Je suis obligé d'appuyer simultanément sur MAJ + 4 pour avoir le 4 par exemple.... 

(je suis pas hyper clair j'avoue).


----------



## pbas400 (11 Août 2006)

exact

t*ouche MAJ + les chiffres*
ou
tu *verrouilles par la touche F6 (combiné avec la touche MAJuscule*)  , et ensuite tu utilises le c*lavier numerique superposé sur les lettres*.

mais ces 2 possibilites sont liés au choix que l on fait avec les parametres systemes.

il existe une autre option systeme..qui offre d autres possibilites...mais je n utilse pas...je peux pas t en dire plus.


----------



## Navilys (11 Août 2006)

Tu vas dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes -> International -> Onglet Menu Saisie.
L&#224; tu as une liste des diff&#233;rents mappages clavier que propose Mac OS X. Tu coche Fran&#231;ais Num&#233;rique (&#233;ventuellement tu d&#233;coche Fran&#231;ais), et l&#224; tu auras ce que tu veux.

Si tu choisis de garder les deux, coche la case 'Afficher le menu  Saisie...." Tu auras un drapeau qui apparait dans la barre de menu, qui te permet de basculer d'un mappage de clavier a un autre tr&#232;s facilement.

++Navilys


----------



## gondawa (11 Août 2006)

merci !


----------



## Marvin_R (11 Août 2006)

Merci pour ces explications. Je comprend enfin pourquoi le clavier sur mon mini et celui de mon MB agissait différemment au niveau des majuscules !


----------



## Navilys (12 Août 2006)

De rien 
Autre truc pratique, en cochant "Visualiseur de clavier" toujours au même endroit, cela permet de faire apparaitre un clavier virtuel permettant de voir quelle sont les combinaisons des caractères spéciaux en jouant avec les touches alt, maj, et ctrl


----------



## gondawa (12 Août 2006)

pratique parceque pour coder un tableau .... [] c'est chaud lol. j'ia mis 20 min a trouver


----------



## pbas400 (12 Août 2006)

mais le visualisateur de clavier est americain, alors que je suis en clavier francais numerique...why?


----------



## Navilys (12 Août 2006)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> mais le visualisateur de clavier est americain, alors que je suis en clavier francais numerique...why?


 Bizarre, moi si je s&#233;lectionne 'Francais' dans le menu avec le drapeau j'ai un visualiseur  Fran&#231;ais (Azerty) si je choisis Am&#233;ricain, j'ai un visualiseur en Am&#233;ricain (Qwerty)


----------



## pbas400 (12 Août 2006)

ben maintenant c est OK..peut etre un petit temps...ou alors il fallait avoir quitté les preferences....c est tout bon , merci


----------



## gondawa (18 Septembre 2006)

je remonte ce poste car j'ai recup ma machine et en fait... j'ai un clavier belge... donc la manip de sélectionner français numérique ne s'applique pas.


----------



## samoussa (18 Septembre 2006)

Et belge numerique? :mouais:


----------



## zerozerosix (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est quand m&#234;me un peu frustrant le Mac : voil&#224; quelques mois que j'ai un MacBook Pro, je me disais : « Le coup des chiffres ils merdouillent par rapport &#224; Windows : on a quand m&#234;me plus souvent besoin des chiffres avec CapsLock que des majuscules accentu&#233;es. »

Eh ben non, blam, c'est juste moi qui ne connaissait pas le truc du fran&#231;ais num&#233;rique. Et on peut pester en se disant qu'on perd les majuscules accentu&#233;es : reblam le visualiseur de clavier donne la solution avec les deux accents (gr&#226;ve et aigu)... Il ferait pas le caf&#233; le matin aussi Mac OS ? :rose:


----------



## béné (19 Septembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Et belge numerique? :mouais:


 

aaahhhhaahhh elle est pas lal celle là une fois!!!:rateau:


----------



## Navilys (19 Septembre 2006)

gondawa a dit:


> je remonte ce poste car j'ai recup ma machine et en fait... j'ai un clavier belge... donc la manip de s&#233;lectionner fran&#231;ais num&#233;rique ne s'applique pas.



Et c'est quoi la diff&#233;rence entre un clavier Belge est un clavier Fran&#231;ais ? Par que perso je n'ai pas vu de diff&#233;rence :mouais::rateau:


----------



## béné (19 Septembre 2006)

Navilys a dit:


> Et c'est quoi la différence entre un clavier Belge est un clavier Français ? Par que perso je n'ai pas vu de différence :mouais::rateau:


 

ba y'a une manip Pomme+Frite....Oui elle est facile celle la aussi.....:love:


----------



## figue (19 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour l'astuce, switcheur, j'avais ce probleme, maintenant résolu grâce à vous.
J'aime de plus en plus ce mac, mon pc, ce dinosaure sans finesse ni elegance me file la déprime, je comprends pourquoi ils ont disparus.
Bye


----------



## Kroqueuse2mac (23 Juin 2007)

Navilys a dit:


> Tu vas dans les Préférences Systèmes -> International -> Onglet Menu Saisie.
> Là tu as une liste des différents mappages clavier que propose Mac OS X. Tu coche Français Numérique (éventuellement tu décoche Français), et là tu auras ce que tu veux.
> 
> Si tu choisis de garder les deux, coche la case 'Afficher le menu  Saisie...." Tu auras un drapeau qui apparait dans la barre de menu, qui te permet de basculer d'un mappage de clavier a un autre très facilement.
> ...



Merci...!!!! Ca fait qqs mois que je me demandais comment ca marchait mais en m'étant accoutumée au fonctionnement. J'adore ce forum vous expliquez tous tres bien, je progresse. Ca y est je maitrise Imovie HD, je me fais mes ptits montages et je récupère meme les sons des vidéos et tout... ah lala... ca fait plaisir d'avoir du beau matos 
Bises à tous les macaddict!


----------



## agena (12 Septembre 2009)

merci moi aussi j'avais le même probleme


----------

